# Mainer looking for Yamaha



## b12 (May 2, 2017)

I am new here and thinking about getting a new Yamaha snowblower.
I would need to get this Yamaha snowblower from Canada but I'm not sure the best way to pursue this.
I was wondering if there was someone from Maine who may have gotten their Yamaha snow blower from Canada, and would share there experience ?

Is it better to have it shipped or pick it up ?

I live in Maine and only about 2 hours from the Canadian border, I have a pick-up truck and utility trailer.
Any recommended Canadian Yamaha dealers near Coburn Gore/Woburn crossing or the Jackman, Maine crossing ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

b12 said:


> I am new here and thinking about getting a new Yamaha snowblower.
> I would need to get this Yamaha snowblower from Canada but I'm not sure the best way to pursue this.
> I was wondering if there was someone from Maine who may have gotten their Yamaha snow blower from Canada, and would share there experience ?
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.....!
I live in CT, purchased a Yamaha YS1028J within the last month (they had a special discounted price until the end of April). I had a friend of mine who travels a few times a year to Quebec purchase it for me and go pick it up (to avoid issues with paperwork of the unit at the border).
I had a quote for transporting it for ~$300, but my friend offered to get it for me at just fuel cost and I accepted.
He said it was straight forward at the border.
Feel free to PMme for further info.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Yamaha snow blower purchase*



b12 said:


> I am new here and thinking about getting a new Yamaha snowblower.
> I would need to get this Yamaha snowblower from Canada but I'm not sure the best way to pursue this.
> I was wondering if there was someone from Maine who may have gotten their Yamaha snow blower from Canada, and would share there experience ?
> 
> ...



====================================


The fastest way to find a Yamaha power equipment dealer is to go to the Yamaha home page and enter quebec as a search question and then the number of dealers will pop up and you can check which is the closest to your border crossing and be sure to call to see if they have the inventory in stock for all three models if you do not know which one you want.


----------



## b12 (May 2, 2017)

leonz said:


> ====================================
> 
> 
> The fastest way to find a Yamaha power equipment dealer is to go to the Yamaha home page and enter quebec as a search question and then the number of dealers will pop up and you can check which is the closest to your border crossing and be sure to call to see if they have the inventory in stock for all three models if you do not know which one you want.


Thank you for your comment and I had already done what you suggested.


----------



## bryan banks (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi YSHfan. Can you give any more detail about paperwork at the border? I've been thinking of bringing a YS624EJ down to replace my aging YS240TB but I'm concerned that customs might give me some grief about EPA regulations or the like.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bryan banks,

I was told by my friend that it was straight forward, no issues at all. But I will get more detailed info over the weekend or on Monday about the process.

(This reminds me that I have to start working on one of my "Rickies")


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Larry Kelly told me that with NAFTA there is no issue and all you have to to is stop at the 
border to have your canadian sales tax refunded to you if you pay for the tracked blower 
at the dealer or it will be credited through you credit card. The actual US purchase price is 
also reflected in the credit card cost for the snowblower as the exchange rate is 25+percent 
now or was a few weeks a go trump dependent of course


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

YSHfan. Congrats on the new blue....

Mind going into more details on the entailment of this.
I actually came across this based on my keyword of ~customs~.....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> YSHfan. Congrats on the new blue....
> 
> Mind going into more details on the entailment of this.
> I actually came across this based on my keyword of ~customs~.....


Call a Canadian Yamaha Dealer near your area, explain that you want to buy it to bring it to US (make sure that they've done it and know the process).
They wanted a $1000 deposit on a Credit Card and the rest cash on pick up. It was ultimately purchased entirely with a CC to make things easier but I had to pay 2% extra (You don't pay taxes because it is for exporting, there is where buying it with a US based CC works well).
A friend of mine travels every now and then to Canada, so he decided to do the transportation for me, he said all he had to do at the border was to explain that it was purchased for personal use and show the invoice.


----------

